# Pier hours tomorrow??



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anybody know the pier hours tomorrow? The pier was closed for a little bit today cause of the blue angels.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if you can hear planes... they're closed.


----------

